# Removing kitchen cabinets with no back panels



## Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

OK I'm just about to start the demo on my kitchen.

My cabs are extremely old and have no back panels with screws attaching to the studs...they have no backs at all in fact. I looked for screws or nails and don't really see many...if at all. They have been painted like 8 times over so that may be helping to hide the fasteners.

Any advice on where to start or what to look for on removing these? How were they attached back in ancient times? Also, some tips to minimize wall damage would be helpful. 

FYI, I'm also taking down the soffits above the cabs so they may be nailed up to those too.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2010)

They nailed everything. Start with a bigger hammer. Just wear your eye protection, and protect what you do not want damaged.


----------



## Dyson (Sep 14, 2010)

Home repair in the kitchen can be cheaper than you think if you install your own kitchen cabinets and furniture. If you possess some home repair skills, you can easily save thousands in costs. Each cabinet comes with a guide to assist you through every step of the job. Just read the guide carefully to have a clear understanding of what is involved.

When you cabinetry finally arrives, check it for any damage. Be sure all the necessary pieces are there and that you have the necessary tools to do the installation, including screws and fasteners. Each one should be suited to your cabinetry, the right size, and the are you will be attaching them to

The tools you need for installation include: carpenter's level and square; tape measure; drill and bits; hammer; chalk line; straight edge; masking tape; power screw driver; jigsaw; utility knife; step ladder; mitre saw; shims; bit sander; circuit tester; and furniture clamps. Also, you must consider safety issues, as cabinetry is heavy and bulky. You will not only need assistance, but also work clothing, solid safety shoes or boots and safety glasses. Keeping your area clutter and debris free is essential to avoid accidents.

Before you begin, turn off all utilities and appliances, including your kitchen's electrical power by checking the circuit tester. Then move and unplug all appliances out of your work area. Don't forget to turn off the oven's separate breaker, too.

Before removing your sink, turn off the water and check this by turning the faucets on and off. Don't forget the water connection for the garbage disposal, if you have one.

Using the same layout will make your job easier. Any changes in the layout will require that you move all the utilities, including water, electric and gas lines. However, this is best handled by a professional, as accidents can be deadly and cost a lot more.

The next step is to remove your current cabinets, but if you want to use your existing flooring, cover that first with thick cardboard which has been taped down. Otherwise, rip up the floor that you don't want before the cabinets.

Don't forget to empty those cabinets before removing them. Start with the top ones and then the bottom ones. Get rid of all molding. If the flooring is to go, do it now. Once you have done this, fix any damaged walls before doing your new installation.

Finally follow your cabinetry instruction guide carefully a second time to be clear on what you have to do. Address any questions to the manufacturer's customer service before starting.


----------



## everhart011 (Sep 15, 2010)

There are many ways to remodel your kitchen and all over home. I think you should use colurful wall papers to decorate your kitchen's walls it gives new look to your kitchen.


----------

